# How to host a LAN server using Hamachi in NFS MW??



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi,
 Can anybody please tell me how to host a LAN server in NFSMW using Hamachi??


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

help!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 29, 2008)

Well guys have seen theres much confusion on how to play NFSMW using Hamachi, so i'll clear everything up once and for all.

This is the basic guide with all files required to play. 
*www.hamachi-games.sk/old/index.php?page=69

Only the game creator is required to download the MW-Hamachi, those joining can just use the basic Hamachi proggy to join the game.

The MW-Hamachi prggy for the game creator has to be used together with normal Hamachi, as in have to run both together, cant just use the MW-Hamachi alone.


For people who want to create the game they have to edit their X:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Need for Speed Most Wanted\server.cfg

Open the server.cfg file with notepad and

Step 1 edit server.cfg 
##------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
## DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW HERE 
##------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

TRUST=255.255.255.255 
TRUST_MATCH=%%bind("5.x.x.x") put ure hamachi ip here 

ACCOUNT=1 
MASTER=1 
SLAVE=1 
REDIR=1 

# 
# This line allows the server to determine on what interface to listen for 
# connections. It can be any publicly routable IP address (this is the case 
# even if the host is on a LAN that is isolated from the Internet). There is 
# no communication attempted with the IP address listed here. 
# 
ADDR=%%bind("5.x.x.x") put your hamachi ip here


Edit it to that and save.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

^^That link wont work 
this is the source - *forums.vr-zone.com/archive/index.php/t-58288.html


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 29, 2008)

sorry! forgot to add source 
BTW it would WORK if u edit ur server file . no need of game creator just use hamachi


btw I am searching for another way

pls anyone there who has hosted


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

^^Ive edited server.cfg... it still wont work...


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Stalker (Mar 2, 2008)

Has anyone figured this out?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

After lots of searching and hardwork, I came to know that we need a rare file to host - *thepiratebay.org/tor/3754354/MW-Hamachi_2.4 
This is very extremely difficult to find.....

I will most more detailed info and how to host using this file ASAP i come to know ..................


----------



## SXiPRATEEK (Oct 25, 2009)

u can play nfs mw using these softwares all work fine


*LeafSetup
TeamViewer
TunngleSetup
loisetup Version
epc-virtual.multiplayer.lan
RemoboSetup
WippienInst*

also u can join me there my username is SXiPRATEEK


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

Good job finding a year and a half old thread. Maybe these people are still on the game and will join you. All the very best. Reported.


----------

